# FA's New Mascot, Fender



## Dragoneer (Nov 3, 2005)

Allow me to introduce you to FA's new mascot, aptly named Fender by his creator. K9, better known for his work as the illustrator of the comic Circles, leant a hand in developing this cute, handsome lil' guy. So major kudos to the guy for his time and most excellent effort!

Fender! Half a ferret, half a fox, all personality!







What do you guys think?  Fender will be present throughout the site, answering questions, helping you ferret out information in the FAQ, etc., as well as providing advice and updates.

Alternative sketches:
http://www.inkjammer.com/fa/Test01.jpg
http://www.inkjammer.com/fa/Test02.jpg
http://www.inkjammer.com/fa/Test03.jpg

Let the fanart commence. *nudge, nudge*


----------



## Suule (Nov 3, 2005)

I find the tie and the baggy pants combo hellishly cute.


----------



## Dende-snail (Nov 3, 2005)

Interesting long body... I'm not found of his face but it's still cool.


----------



## talliyb (Nov 3, 2005)

I really like test01.jpg but I think instead of the tie you should use the vest from test02.jpg and test03.jpg.

The short leg thing just looks alittle odd I think.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 3, 2005)

Dende-snail said:
			
		

> Interesting long body... I'm not found of his face but it's still cool.


Well, depending on the style he's drawn in, you could find him more appealing. =P Tastes, naturally, vary with style.


----------



## Dende-snail (Nov 3, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Tastes, naturally, vary with style.


*agrees*


----------



## Tabuu-Lion (Nov 3, 2005)

talliyb said:
			
		

> The short leg thing just looks alittle odd I think.



Ferrets are supposed to have short legs, I thought. Likely wouldn't be recognizable as one without them.

He looks pretty cool


----------



## starlite528 (Nov 3, 2005)

I think the long body is wonderful!!  IMHO, If a cat or a dog or a ferret or a fox, were to have human legs, it would easily be 8 or 9 feet tall.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 3, 2005)

starlite528 said:
			
		

> I think the long body is wonderful!!  IMHO, If a cat or a dog or a ferret or a fox, were to have human legs, it would easily be 8 or 9 feet tall.


Plus weezil things are known for their short lil' legs. And it's halfa weezil!


----------



## starlite528 (Nov 3, 2005)

It does not matter

I luv-eet


----------



## starlite528 (Nov 3, 2005)

whoa, i just noticed under my name, I'm an FA pup 

 :lol:


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 3, 2005)

starlite528 said:
			
		

> whoa, i just noticed under my name, I'm an FA pup
> 
> :lol:


Actually, given all you've done for FA, I think you deserve a special title.  We all praise your name here!


----------



## starlite528 (Nov 3, 2005)

You can give me a special title if you really want to.  I will not ever demand credit for my support to FA (I am not an attention/it's about me whore)


----------



## Lili Fox (Nov 3, 2005)

Oh I LOVE Fender!!  I think he fits perfectly!  Here's hoping he stays!!


----------



## dave hyena (Nov 3, 2005)

this is my fan art. 8)


----------



## starlite528 (Nov 3, 2005)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooo......................... .. .   .    .             .           .


----------



## Keto (Nov 3, 2005)

I agree with whoever said they liked the vest in the sketch 1 and 2 more than the tie....the tie looks okay, but I think the vest looked really cool....but just my opinion of course.

XD I think it's funny the FIRST fanart pic was about his long torso.... I actually like the long torso and short legs thing...reminds me of Swat Kats (which if you don't like, then your opinion on anyhting doesn't matter  )

As for his face....I think his face in the sketches look great, but it looks a little odd on the colored pic...but nevertheless nice drawing K9, and it's nice to have an FA mascot =3 

If I had time, I'd take a crack at attempting some fanart >>;


----------



## cedarwolf22 (Nov 3, 2005)

Nice design!  Awfully creative X)  Love the long body.


----------



## starlite528 (Nov 3, 2005)

I really like the long torso.  IMO it makes it look more realistic.


----------



## starlite528 (Nov 3, 2005)

Is this ever going to replace or be added to Jheryns current FA logo (at the top of every page)?

Not that there is abyuthing wrong with that one, just wondered.


----------



## Lili Fox (Nov 3, 2005)

starlite528 said:
			
		

> Is this ever going to replace or be added to Jheryns current FA logo (at the top of every page)?
> 
> Not that there is abyuthing wrong with that one, just wondered.



I personally think it should as Fender's a mascot.  It would make sense.

What I think could be fun is have several different artists draw Fender and then have those different renditions rotate at the top of the page upon loading..


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 3, 2005)

Lili Fox said:
			
		

> starlite528 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We could do that, yeah.  We just gotta get that fanart rollin'


----------



## Lili Fox (Nov 3, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Lili Fox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would be more than happy to contribute!  Fender looks like a fun little guy to draw!  I love the idea of a fox/ferret hybrid!  That's really unique!


----------



## Pico (Nov 3, 2005)

Whatever happened to having a contest where we could vote for the mascot..?


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 3, 2005)

Pico said:
			
		

> Whatever happened to having a contest where we could vote for the mascot..?


After some consideration and talking over with a few admins it went towards a different direction. It happens, unfortunately. That's why we've got the UI design comp instead.


----------



## wut (Nov 3, 2005)

that long torso is pretty damn creepy.


----------



## Litre (Nov 3, 2005)

wut said:
			
		

> that long torso is pretty damn creepy.



seconded for spine collapsation.


----------



## Pico (Nov 4, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> After some consideration and talking over with a few admins it went towards a different direction. It happens, unfortunately. That's why we've got the UI design comp instead.



I think many people would have liked to vote on one, and that way there would also be less complaining about the current mascot, which I admit looks really weird.  But it is your decision, I suppose.


----------



## dave hyena (Nov 4, 2005)

Pico said:
			
		

> I think many people would have liked to vote on one, and that way there would also be less complaining about the current mascot, which I admit looks really weird.  But it is your decision, I suppose.



Hopefully there will be option to turn mascots off; after all, it's ultimately a waste of bandwidth and processing to serve people with pictures they don't want to see.

For now, I just Adblock the mascot image/s. 

Hopefully I'll be able to do the same to any new ones. 

It really disturbs the symmetries of the design to have some pictograph popping up along what should be a clean straight line, esp. ones that look like a lumpy dwarf or have a jack-in-the-box torso of indordinate length.  :wink:


----------



## Keffria (Nov 4, 2005)

I like the mascot on top the page *shrugs* I think Fender look's great. I'm also partical to the vest. Just highlights the personality, he seems to have, so much better.


----------



## TORA (Nov 4, 2005)

K-9 is a gawd... ^_^


----------



## eorpheus (Nov 4, 2005)

Dave Hyena said:
			
		

> this is my fan art. 8)
> 
> [pic]




You are hilareous.


----------



## DarkVixen (Nov 4, 2005)

I don't like him.  ;_;


----------



## Lili Fox (Nov 4, 2005)

I think the long torso works for him.  I mean, he IS part ferret!  

I personally love the design, and think Fender captures both species wonderfully!


----------



## starlite528 (Nov 4, 2005)

I got the idea that with the mask, he also looks part racoon


----------



## Tabuu-Lion (Nov 4, 2005)

Hopefully the whole pre-mascot thing doesn't drop the drama bomb on FA -.- Not everyone has to like him or his looks. It's not like we're required to take hourly blowjobs from him just because we're FA members or anything. 

He'll likely just sit around on the site banner until we zone him out, effectively forgetting we even have one 

Edit: And test2 kicks ass.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 4, 2005)

Tabuu-Lion said:
			
		

> Hopefully the whole pre-mascot thing doesn't drop the drama bomb on FA -.- Not everyone has to like him or his looks. It's not like we're required to take hourly blowjobs from him just because we're FA members or anything.
> 
> He'll likely just sit around on the site banner until we zone him out, effectively forgetting we even have one
> 
> Edit: And test2 kicks ass.


No matter what mascot we had, there would be those who love and hate him. And hey, this... a drama bomb? Heh, hardly. If this were to cause any sort of drama it'd be only from people LOOKING to cause drama.


----------



## Ursus_Amplus (Nov 4, 2005)

*Bleeeeeeeaaaaat*

"Will someone pleeease shoot that llama?"


----------



## offthewall234 (Nov 4, 2005)

*shoots llama*

I like the design, but the torso is just a tad too long. Other than that, I"M READY!


----------



## SFox (Nov 5, 2005)

Don't take offense at this, but I have to be honest. I do not like that character design and would have preferred the option to vote for a mascot.


----------



## UnicornPrae (Nov 5, 2005)

I didn't even know there was going to be a vote...there isn't now and as for the new mascot *sigh* his torso is too long and he needs work to get that cheeky twinkle.

At the moment I have to say he irritates me for some reason. Great yay! we have mascot but I will be turning him off in the options. I just don't like him. It is only my personal taste but he ain't my cup of tea, dear hearts.


----------



## Suule (Nov 5, 2005)

Since everybody goes "The torso is too long, plz die KTHNX", I shall share a bit of a story regarding K9 and his art. 

Previously I thought K-9 was as lame it gets. To me his characters' only diffences were ears/markings. Well Fender was a shock for me, since K9 all of a sudden pulled an intresting character design. 

I can't quite say that I have fallen in love with it, but it's definetly original. And in the flood of repetitive character designing it surely draws attention. 

I must say it's a love or hate character - the whole design being a bit controversial to those who preffer (ultra)realistic anthros opposed to those who don't mind a toony bit.

I still vote for it rather than against it.


----------



## dave hyena (Nov 5, 2005)

Suule said:
			
		

> Since everybody goes "The torso is too long, plz die KTHNX", I shall share a bit of a story regarding K9 and his art.
> 
> Previously I thought K-9 was as lame it gets. To me his characters' only diffences were ears/markings. Well Fender was a shock for me, since K9 all of a sudden pulled an intresting character design.



wha...

I don?t understand your logic behind coming to the decisions that this is original.

Original like every other furry out there with a perfectly muscled and toned body wearing baggy trousers? (and an enormus generic circumsised wang no doubt)

Original like every other hard bodied long torso'ed action figure esqe' furry the artist draws? 

Original like every Apollonian framed fursona out there?  

Original like every other daft combination of species out there- Folfs an? all?

This is nothing that one cannot see a thousand times over and over and over by any other furry artist.

(The difference in this case of course being the artist?s name.)

The realistic representational style just does not sit well with such a torso; if it were made cartoon or the torso made a reasonable length all would be well.

But as it is, furaffinity will be made a laughing stock and small children will chase it down the street hurling stones and abuse at it. 
  :cry:  :evil:    :cry:  :cry:

Don't get me wrong, the powers that be have already decided to go with this and that's fine, but it's original just like every other idealised furry out there yeah.


----------



## Suule (Nov 5, 2005)

Best commentary I have heard so far:



> If FA's mascot was to be a black circle, some would still whine it's too black


----------



## dave hyena (Nov 5, 2005)

Suule said:
			
		

> Best commentary I have heard so far:
> 
> 
> 
> > If FA's mascot was to be a black circle, some would still whine it's too black



I also presume that these people with differing opinions, I mean: whiners, hate freedom an' all too?

No mascot = Nothing to take issue with.

Indeed, having no mascot would be a most original step seeing as how a bajilion and one other sites and things have signature chars. or mascots an' all.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 5, 2005)

UnicornPrae said:
			
		

> I didn't even know there was going to be a vote...there isn't now and as for the new mascot *sigh* his torso is too long and he needs work to get that cheeky twinkle.


Well, we can re-evaulate the the torso and make changes. Not an impossible step. I'm always open to suggestions. Drawings, naturally, can be redrawn and refined.

One of the main reasons I went with going ahead for the design -vs- voting is due to drama quelling. I love hearing what people have to say, but I've also taken a note from other sites with really BAD mascots, or mascot troubles, like Furbid. The latter site has been plagued with endless fingerpointing, accusations and trust issues since issues arose with problems of the admin picking her mate out of all the other contestants to pick the mascot.

While the vote would be up for the community, naturally, there would always be those who think otherwise.

As for the art, well... Fender's not set in stone.  We can tweak the torso, that's. And as for species? Well... it's a matter of taste, and tastes may vary.


----------



## Keto (Nov 5, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> UnicornPrae said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, yeah of course not EVERY SINGLE PERSON will agree to one thing. I think Fender is cool...but I sitll personally still prefer the vest. >.>; I like the idea though of getting fanart of him done, and then having that picture rotate at the top of the page or something.....


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 5, 2005)

Keto said:
			
		

> Lol, yeah of course not EVERY SINGLE PERSON will agree to one thing. I think Fender is cool...but I sitll personally still prefer the vest. >.>; I like the idea though of getting fanart of him done, and then having that picture rotate at the top of the page or something.....


I know people who love Mickey Mouse, and Goofy, and Donald. Thus, when Kingdom Hearts came out, they were all over it. However,  I hate Goofy with such a passion that the very thought of playing that game made me ill... =P

Mascots are just... either personal or impersonal. So long as they're in the background and not overwhelming every page, etc.


----------



## Mitch_DLG (Nov 5, 2005)

Well, Fender is ferret-ish, right? And, if we're all allowed to draw him, why not take creative license into our own hands?  Nobody said he had to look the same from artist to artist, after all. 

Everybody, if you don't like how he looks, draw him your own way!

K-9 has a lot of fun in his art, it shows, but, personally I don't subscribe that much to the very long torso.  Ferrets can look ferrety even with Greco-Roman body types, like here in my "Jingle Ferret."






http://www.nehantish.com/JF-Color.jpg

See?  If you have a problem with how he looks, draw him differently.  Ferrets are fun because they are inquisitive and humorous.  Much better than, say, a sloth or a rhino, I'd say.  Nothing is set in stone, even when it's the rule.  Be creative enough, and anythign can work out.


----------



## Keffria (Nov 5, 2005)

Very nice Mitch... Personaly I could take or leave the long torso *grins* he's a cutie either way... But I still like the vest over the tie *shrugs* that's just me... if I had some time I'd take a shot at a fan art piece.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 5, 2005)

Keffria said:
			
		

> Very nice Mitch... Personaly I could take or leave the long torso *grins* he's a cutie either way... But I still like the vest over the tie *shrugs* that's just me... if I had some time I'd take a shot at a fan art piece.


Then do a pic of him with the vest. =P


----------



## theFinalFlight (Nov 6, 2005)

I really don't see what the big deal is about the mascot. Yes, it's true everyone has a right to their opinion on the matter, but complaining about why you hate it doesn't make it go away. As some of the other posters suggested, if there are anatomy or structural styles about those particular images you're not fond of, try them in your own style. 

I really don't think voting for a mascot would have made much of a difference, anyway. There would be those who supported it and disapproved of it no matter which won. 

I personally think the design is very cute. It's true there are some stereotypical elements to it, but let's face it, it comes with the territory; every fandom (furrydom included) has it's more popular elements. I think he has enough character to him to make him interesting. And if I didn't, well I'd just override the header image and move on :3


----------



## comidacomida (Nov 6, 2005)

I really don't have an opinion on the mascot.  I think anything is fine one way or another and that having a ferret-fox, a hawk-wolf, a rhino-goldfish, or whatever might be presented will in no way affect the validity of FA or the quality of what is presented herein.

There are so many other wonderful things to get worked up over that this seems entirely trivial.  Now, to avoid making that the main basis for my post, I'd like to add:

people are so worried about considering a tie or a vest; is there anything wrong with drawing Fender with a tie AND a vest?

not that I'd draw him personally (to be honest, my skills in that regard are severely lacking) but hey... it's a thought.


----------



## MistressLeathurkatt (Nov 6, 2005)

Oh good gods.... Why are people bitching over realizm vs toonism?  "The torso is too long!" "The legs are too short!" "I don't like the outfit!"  Then draw it your own way for gods sake!  People should not be complaining if they have no intention of actually offering an alternative.  I for one will offer one or two ideas that I'll submit on my FA page for everyone to see thanyouverymuch.  I like and know about all sorts of animals, and ferrets are SUPPOSED to have short legs and long bodies.  Maybe I know too much about animals, who knows.  But my own oppinion is if you're not about to offer an alternative, then you have no room to complain really.  If you find an error and politely let the admins know about it, that's being helpful, but bitching about things just to be annoying doesn't help anyone.

Now to get down to the business of drawing...  **grabs pencils and sketchbook and starts scribbling**


----------



## Pico (Nov 6, 2005)

MistressLeathurkatt said:
			
		

> Oh good gods.... Why are people bitching over realizm vs toonism?  "The torso is too long!" "The legs are too short!" "I don't like the outfit!"  Then draw it your own way for gods sake!  People should not be complaining if they have no intention of actually offering an alternative.  I for one will offer one or two ideas that I'll submit on my FA page for everyone to see thanyouverymuch.  I like and know about all sorts of animals, and ferrets are SUPPOSED to have short legs and long bodies.  Maybe I know too much about animals, who knows.  But my own oppinion is if you're not about to offer an alternative, then you have no room to complain really.  If you find an error and politely let the admins know about it, that's being helpful, but bitching about things just to be annoying doesn't help anyone.
> 
> Now to get down to the business of drawing...  **grabs pencils and sketchbook and starts scribbling**



Sorry to say, but your post seems to be the most bitchy so far :*  A lot of people /are/ complaining about the mascot, but not everyone can draw and those who can't draw realize that it's just easier to make suggestions.  And there's nothing wrong with suggestions.  However, I for one assumed that this is sort of a finalized design, which could be tweaked slightly but will most likely remain as-is.  I don't have any desire to draw this mascot anyway because I don't like the character overall.

No matter what, people WILL complain about it.  They'll complain about this one, they'd complain about one that had been voted on, they'd complain if there were no mascot at all.  Unfortunately, it's just how things are when it comes to this sort of thing.


----------



## TehSean (Nov 6, 2005)

Wasn't there talk of allowing the user to control their banner?

I do believe that FurAffinity gave the user full control over their gallery's layout, to the point that they could include or exclude the mascot's appearance with a banner they themselves could choose.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 6, 2005)

TehSean said:
			
		

> Wasn't there talk of allowing the user to control their banner?
> 
> I do believe that FurAffinity gave the user full control over their gallery's layout, to the point that they could include or exclude the mascot's appearance with a banner they themselves could choose.


That will more than likely return in time.


----------



## Suule (Nov 6, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> That will more than likely return in time.



Concering it's the most bug-ridden feature... i think it should be the last thing that would return.


----------



## wut (Nov 6, 2005)

Actually it was the CSS styling itself that was the most bug ridden "feature", not changing a banner...which could easily be done seeing as it's basically a IF (banners exists in users gallery from a banner category) THEN (display banner chosen in profile) ELSE (display default banner) situation. If I could remember PHP then I could write something to better demonstrate it.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 6, 2005)

wut said:
			
		

> Actually it was the CSS styling itself that was the most bug ridden "feature", not changing a banner...which could easily be done seeing as it's basically a IF (banners exists in users gallery from a banner category) THEN (display banner chosen in profile) ELSE (display default banner) situation. If I could remember PHP then I could write something to better demonstrate it.


Yes, uploading banners shouldn't be a problem. Once we iron out most of the more troublesome bugs, we'll start to really look at new features. Functionality is a higher priority.


----------



## mutley (Nov 8, 2005)

I like it.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 8, 2005)

mutley said:
			
		

> I like it.


Holy damn, that is just... BEAUTIFUL! =D

Mutley, I love you.


----------



## Delian (Nov 8, 2005)

*And now, the truth.*

Well, since everyone likes opinions I'll give you mine.

This mascot is bad. Annoyingly bad. Well, at least I don't like the current design. Sure the artist is great, but this? a mascot? ..    

First of all, he looks far too old. Mascot isn't supposed to be some middle-aged fur who jumps around happily. To me, it just doesn't fit together and I get chills sent down my spine every time hehe.

Second, he's too muscled and detailed. Like some kind of a hulk lol. Mascot should be easy to draw, with little to no anatomy specifications. What you have here is too complex for average artist's liking since drawing him woulde be like, a whole comission. Too style specific.

And also a few other things. I don't like the nails. They make him look like a monkey, that is.. too human. And the way hands and feet are drawn is too monkey-like too. =P Well, at least the feet. The hands are kinda big to start with. In my opinion, it looks like gay furry artist's artwork, judging by the muscle work and the oh-so-sexy chest. Yes, I'm not a gay, but you should still listen to me when I say that having a gay mascot is not to average furry's liking.

In any case, if you wanna make a ferret, make him look smaller, and cuddly, with a few certain characteristics. And if possible of neutral gender. And everyone will be happy, unlike now, where every other opinion is negative. The artist is good, but putting Fender as a mascot would be too one-sided move, like the last one.

If you check SA you will see what I mean. I don't like them, but at least their mascot is cute.  :?

*now wonders if anyone else agrees with him*


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: And now, the truth.*



			
				Delian said:
			
		

> Well, since everyone likes opinions I'll give you mine...


K9's rendition is a more realistic version of the mascot. In chibi-style, I assure you... he'd be as a button. This is just one art form the mascot was drawn in. Cartoony, his design is simple and easy to draw.

One art style does not make a character good bad. It just means that the character may or may not translate well into different art styles. Ferret/fox was chosen BECAUSE it's easy to draw.

You'll see alternating versions of the mascot soon. Mutley's version is far, far different than K9's, which conveys more of a simplistic version of him, which lends more to the toony style.


----------



## dave hyena (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: And now, the truth.*



			
				Preyfar said:
			
		

> Mutley's version is far, far different than K9's, which conveys more of a simplistic version of him, which lends more to the toony style.



The curve of it's tail, body & arm draws the eye along and down, the oval shadow providing a link back over to the feet & tail and the eye starts round again. 

It's compact and contained and the simple colours prevent it from bothering the viewer.

The preternaturally long torso looks more acceptable drawn in that style, because it's not asking the brain to accept it as an attempt at any form of realism, and of course the fact that it's not just standing there flexing it's Adonis like muscles is a bonus too. 

It is, in my opinion, far more suited for a logo/mascot and I at least would be content to see such an image be used thereof.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: And now, the truth.*



			
				Dave Hyena said:
			
		

> It is, in my opinion, far more suited for a logo/mascot and I at least would be content to see such an image be used thereof.


I agree, which is why I asked Mutley to do a rendition of Fender for the main site. If he accepts, it's all double plus good in my book.


----------



## Delian (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: And now, the truth.*



			
				Preyfar said:
			
		

> K9's rendition is a more realistic version of the mascot. In chibi-style, I assure you... he'd be as a button. This is just one art form the mascot was drawn in. Cartoony, his design is simple and easy to draw.


Unfortunately there is no real chibi (super degenerated) style of Fender yet. And there will be none if people keep taking too many references from K9. And no, Mutley's version isn't that much better. Somewhat better, but there's still the anatomy. And altho he does look a bit younger, his grin on this version is weird lol. There's still some radical changes to be made. Perhaps removing the clothes and leaving the tie could look interesting. And some of the changes I mentioned before hehe.



> One art style does not make a character good bad. It just means that the character may or may not translate well into different art styles. Ferret/fox was chosen BECAUSE it's easy to draw.


I think the 'may not translate' would be closer to my opinion here. Well, they were basically just sketches. Still, a different base mascot would be needed for that.



> You'll see alternating versions of the mascot soon. Mutley's version is far, far different than K9's, which conveys more of a simplistic version of him, which lends more to the toony style.


I hope I will, but for now, I'm really not impressed. X_x


----------



## offthewall234 (Nov 8, 2005)

*WOW!*



			
				mutley said:
			
		

> I like it.



That...is...so...COOL! I luv it!


----------



## Nobod3 (Nov 8, 2005)

I don't think it is demoralizing, 'cause we could always do some pretty bad (no minds in the gutter now) things to him, so this is actually pretty cool once you consider what we could do to him. I would like to see him less cartoony though, 'cause it's hard to take a site seriously when you have a cartoony mascot


----------



## Gronthar (Nov 9, 2005)

You could add a submission category of mascott fan art.

Although something tells me fender could be one of those mascots you love to hate... personally i think the anti-fender art I've seen is hilarious. I wouldn't mind keep fender as long as we get to torture him. ^_^

Of course, I would like to see al the possible fender variations out there too.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 9, 2005)

Gronthar said:
			
		

> You could add a submission category of mascott fan art.
> 
> Although something tells me fender could be one of those mascots you love to hate... personally i think the anti-fender art I've seen is hilarious. I wouldn't mind keep fender as long as we get to torture him. ^_^
> 
> Of course, I would like to see al the possible fender variations out there too.


Well, the good thing about Fender is the English can't torture him. He's rather immune to The Rack.


----------



## Ursus_Amplus (Nov 9, 2005)

Well I dont know about the drawn bit, but he can still be hanged and quartered! 

Imagine seeing your own heart eeew!


----------



## Keto (Nov 9, 2005)

mutley said:
			
		

> I like it.



LOL damn Mutley, great work as usual. DEFINATELY looking forward to seeing your new art once FA is up. there should be some special event thing the first day FA is up... like...something


----------



## theFinalFlight (Nov 9, 2005)

Mutley did a fantastic interpretation, I think. Very adorable, and very expressive!

 I still don't understand all of this drama over one mascot. It is simply that, a mascot. It's not a character or symbol you're being forced to bow before. If you're not fond of him, then ignore him. No one is forcing you to accept or approve of it. In fact, I think some of the changes or ideas suggested so far are rather nice. Why not actually back up those thoughts by drawing him in <i>your</i> style, following your own ideas on what the changes should be rather than listing your complaints against it. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the mascot's design is just a general idea. It's up to each artist to interpret him how they see fit. I myself have some ideas I'd like to try with him, and I intend to do just that. That's why I'm not typing up a massive lists of complaints.

 Again, it's just a mascot, and certainly not the end of the world or the downfall of FA's reputation.


----------



## TORA (Nov 9, 2005)

As King Julian said in Madagascar: "I like it!"


----------



## Daddyfox (Nov 12, 2005)

*God forbid furries have any variety in their body-types*

Fox's have t'stick t'gether. And even though Fender's only half, My pack'll let that slide, heh.

Here's Leon(one of My five pack Foxes) supporting our new FA Mascot:





Would've drawn the rest of My pack but I opnly had about 20 minutes of free time to draw this as it was, heh heh.


----------



## Suule (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: God forbid furries have any variety in their body-types*



			
				Daddyfox said:
			
		

> Fox's have t'stick t'gether. And even though Fender's only half, My pack'll let that slide, heh.
> 
> Here's Leon(one of My five pack Foxes) supporting our new FA Mascot:
> Would've drawn the rest of My pack but I opnly had about 20 minutes of free time to draw this as it was, heh heh.



You brought a sadistic smile on my face... and lots of positive waves dude...


----------



## dave hyena (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: God forbid furries have any variety in their body-types*



			
				Daddyfox said:
			
		

> Here's Leon(one of My five pack Foxes) supporting our new FA Mascot:



ROB LIEFIELD
ROB LIEFIELD
ROB LIEFIELD
ROB LIEFIELD
ROB LIEFIELD
ROB LIEFIELD
ROB LIEFIELD
ROB LIEFIELD
ROB LIEFIELD
ROB LIEFIELD

AAAAAAAAAAHHHHH!!! :cry:


----------



## Keto (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: God forbid furries have any variety in their body-types*



			
				Daddyfox said:
			
		

> Fox's have t'stick t'gether. And even though Fender's only half, My pack'll let that slide, heh.
> 
> Here's Leon(one of My five pack Foxes) supporting our new FA Mascot:
> 
> ...



Oh wow niiiiice =3 I Cant help but think "Sly cooper" when I see the way you draw Fender's face... but I Guess that's just cause of his black mask.

good stuff


----------



## Daddyfox (Nov 12, 2005)

Heh heh, yeah, I think Fender will always be thought of as having a little racoon inside him as well, heh.


----------



## Jolbars (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: God forbid furries have any variety in their body-types*

Heh, I think Fender could defend himself =^_^=


----------



## Tiitha (Nov 17, 2005)

Here's my rendition of Fender. :3


----------



## Janet Merai (Nov 17, 2005)

Its just my speculation.

But I would be more comfortable with a female mascot.


----------



## Keto (Nov 17, 2005)

Janet Merai said:
			
		

> Its just my speculation.
> 
> But I would be more comfortable with a female mascot.



FEMALE MASCOT?! ;P

No way, male mascots goood (not being sexist, just my prefrence ;P )


----------



## starlite528 (Nov 17, 2005)

Janet Merai said:
			
		

> Its just my speculation.
> 
> But I would be more comfortable with a female mascot.



So draw a female fender?


----------



## Keto (Nov 21, 2005)

Tiitha said:
			
		

> Here's my rendition of Fender. :3



BTW, that's awesome.

The style SLIGHTLY makes me think "Cat's can't Dance"


----------



## Daddyfox (Nov 25, 2005)

Janet Merai said:
			
		

> Its just my speculation.
> 
> But I would be more comfortable with a female mascot.



I wouldn't HATE a female Mascot... then we could have fan art of her and Jab's Mascot, heh heh.


----------



## Pico (Nov 25, 2005)

Janet Merai said:
			
		

> Its just my speculation.
> 
> But I would be more comfortable with a female mascot.



I think that if FA simply /must/ have a mascot, it should at least be gender-neutral :*I


----------



## verix (Nov 25, 2005)

Pico said:
			
		

> Janet Merai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's time for you to start posing for pictures as the new FA mascot, Pico.

_*BAM*_


----------



## Pico (Nov 25, 2005)

verix said:
			
		

> I think it's time for you to start posing for pictures as the new FA mascot, Pico.
> 
> _*BAM*_



oh no u didnt


----------



## Sisco (Nov 26, 2005)

Personally I prefer male mascotts however, maybe they could get a female one as well for those people who'd prefer a female mascot.


----------



## PunkTiger (Dec 3, 2005)

starlite528 said:
			
		

> Janet Merai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Would she be named "Bumper," then?


----------



## Almafeta (Dec 4, 2005)

Janet Merai said:
			
		

> But I would be more comfortable with a female mascot.



All of Fender's depictions have been so ambigious to this point that Fender very well *could* be female.  Or herm.


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 4, 2005)

Almafeta said:
			
		

> Janet Merai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_*licks black feline lips*_

*g* _sry ^^_


----------



## AquaPhin (Dec 7, 2005)

looks a little strange but cute


----------



## Vexxed (Dec 10, 2005)

http://furaffinity.net/view/36/

Might as well stick it here, if not elsewhere.  This seems like the appropriate thread =P


----------



## mud_wolfy (Dec 11, 2005)

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c35/mud_wolfy/fenderdown.jpg

Seeing the recent downtime, I thought this picture was appropriate. I was going to draw some furs poking him with a stick too but that's a lot a hardwork


----------



## Moonflax (Dec 11, 2005)

I dare you to try to please everyone.   

 :lol:


----------



## Tikara (Dec 11, 2005)

Personally, like the design! :3






I like the design with the vest on the best. :3


----------



## Mr Cullen (Dec 12, 2005)

I don't mind it, but the page header could do with being smaller : Or maybe an option to get rid of it.


----------



## Mitch_DLG (Dec 13, 2005)

A few Fender gags.






http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b15/palladinthug/Fenders.jpg

Ahh, good ol' Dangerfield and Dilbert.[/img]


----------



## ryokukitsune (Dec 13, 2005)

Suule said:
			
		

> I find the tie and the baggy pants combo hellishly cute.



he must have a very long looking formal suit to go with the tie lol


----------



## Captain Oz (Dec 14, 2005)

I hate to brake it to you furries that call for a more "real" looking Fender with a shorter torso and longer legs, but there isn't a "real" ferret-man to compare it too.  You can't go onto the streets and say "Hey, you there, come here, I want to use you for a mascot" when it comes to furs because they simply don't exist in physical form.  When anthropomorphizing a character, one must add the most notable features of that creature to their character to really bring out the cross.  Foxes have big tails, and pointy muzzles.  Squirrels have tails the size of Kansas.  Canines have broader muzzles and sometimes droopy ears.  Cats have short muzzles with long thin tails and pointy ears.  Ferrets have long bodies and short legs.

I must agree with the "too masculine" comments flying around though.  A mascot for a site like FA should be rather androgynous.  Something that Mutley's rendition does a lot better, but I feel could be pushed more in other fan works.

I look forward to seeing what people do with it.  And oh yeah, I'm new here, so Hiya all!

Now that I've turned my white keyboard black with charcoal, I need to get back to work.


----------



## Janet Merai (Dec 14, 2005)

Being a lesbian, and having to look at a male everytime I load FA gets pretty..well, discouraging.
No offense to FA at all, but think of the sexuality factors here.
Maybe have an option to load "male mascot" or "female mascot" ?

Would gays be impressed by loading a female mascot 100% of the time?
And would lesbians be impressed by loading a male mascot 100% of the time?

Perhaps there should be a way to load a different template from the settings menu in the account or just have Fender with a female?


----------



## Pico (Dec 14, 2005)

Janet Merai said:
			
		

> Being a lesbian, and having to look at a male everytime I load FA gets pretty..well, discouraging.
> No offense to FA at all, but think of the sexuality factors here.
> Maybe have an option to load "male mascot" or "female mascot" ?
> 
> ...



Or a way to turn off the logo altogether perhaps? :*))))


----------



## Janet Merai (Dec 14, 2005)

That could work too


----------



## Sitar (Dec 14, 2005)

I enjoy Fenders long-spine'd design. It gives him notable personality and brings out the ferret in him. Otherwise he might be just another human-with-a-fox-head. Not that theres anything wrong with that. But a mascot represents. I prefer him standing out a bit. Also I enjoy more animalistic features on things. Alienistic..  His spine is a bit too creepy long in some illustrations.  A style for him can be developed where he retains both his longish spine and a 'normal' appearance to others. 
My two cents.. 

I hope the customizable ability returns. For thoes who dont like a mascot, they can paste their own over their pages.


----------



## Unciaa (Dec 15, 2005)

I'm all for funky ferret-X hybrids! 

As for the "but he's male!" comment made a little bit back, this fits nicely.


----------



## Glaide (Dec 17, 2005)

Personally I dont know about an option to change the headers n all...perhaps at the most a comprimise or having like two fenders about

and no offence..but alot of places still dont have female mascots..not for the reason that males only!...but like for the reason that alot of main characters happen to be male by chance...granted the number of female main characters (as in the MAIN main character) are on the rise..and i support this (cause lets face it..alot of them are hot hehe), but leanin to one side or the other wont help the problem in my opinion..I wouldnt mind seein a fender sister myself...but really, there shouldnt be too much problem...as you just scroll downa little and hes gone suddenly right?

I see your point and it is kind of valid i cant deny it...nor do i even try to deny it...
well i dont know what will hapen about this if anything at all


----------



## dave hyena (Dec 18, 2005)

Glaide said:
			
		

> Personally I dont know about an option to change the headers n all...perhaps at the most a comprimise or having like two fenders about
> 
> and no offence..but alot of places still dont have female mascots..not for the reason that males only!...but like for the reason that alot of main characters happen to be male by chance...granted the number of female main characters (as in the MAIN main character) are on the rise..and i support this (cause lets face it..alot of them are hot hehe), but leanin to one side or the other wont help the problem in my opinion..I wouldnt mind seein a fender sister myself...but really, there shouldnt be too much problem...as you just scroll downa little and hes gone suddenly right?
> 
> ...



Is it too much to ask that administrators use proper punctuation and spelling?

Open office is free and features spelling, punctuation and even grammar check (if you type out your posts in there first) which will make your posts come across as more professional. 

http://www.openoffice.org/


----------



## Almafeta (Dec 18, 2005)

Dave Hyena said:
			
		

> Is it too much to ask that administrators use proper punctuation and spelling?
> 
> Open office...



Curious way to proselytize.


----------



## dave hyena (Dec 18, 2005)

Almafeta said:
			
		

> Curious way to proselytize.



Used as an example only, I myself have a copy of word, which is used amongst other things for spell checking, but one cannot expect people to rush out and buy a copy of it just for correcting one's posts.

Open office was merely the first example that sprung to mind, I'm sure if you go and do a google search you will find many suitable alternatives.

The point is, it raises the issue and helpfully suggests a resolution. 

Indeed, I note that google itself offers a toolbar replete with a spell checker.


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 18, 2005)

Dave Hyena said:
			
		

> Is it too much to ask that administrators use proper punctuation and spelling?


It's a recurring site feature, 'yena; I thought you might've spotted that by now? 
h3?, 47 ?34$7 w3 ?n n33? 4 1337 $p34|{ 7r4n$?470r 70 ?n?3r$74n? ^^

_*purrs to Glaide*_ No offence (/offense) intended. Have a great time on board!


----------



## dave hyena (Dec 18, 2005)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> It's a recurring site feature, 'yena; I thought you might've spotted that by now?
> h3?, 47 ?34$7 w3 ?n n33? 4 1337 $p34|{ 7r4n$?470r 70 ?n?3r$74n? ^^


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 18, 2005)

_*wipes tears from eyes*_


			
				Dave Hyena said:
			
		

>


_**LOL**_. Inspired!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Thankfully they didn't? 


*snow'pard hugs* thx for the big smile! (And neat art too, btw).


----------



## cooner (Jan 12, 2006)

*Fender the Mascot*

I've been watching FA for awhile but I'm new to the forums, so when I was browsing and saw this topic I thought I'd chime in with my own $.02.

I like Fender a lot ... in fact, believe it or not, he's precisely what drew me to the new FA in the first place.

Everyone has different personal tastes, obviously ... cartoony vs. realistic, abstract vs. photographic, rendered vs. linear, sketchy vs. clean, and so on, and so on. But I've always felt that a mascot character, as a representative of a group or organization, works best when designed to be simple and stylized. First of all, because it's easily reproduced (from a technical standpoint) and easily recognizable at a glance. And second, because a simplified design with fewer specific details means the character is more generalized, and can be psychologically identified with by a much wider segment of its viewers.

So, yeah, Fender definitely gets the thumbs-up from me; great work by K9, Mutley, and everyone else involved.

(P.S. I didn't have time to read the whole thread. So I may be just repeating what everyone else said, or I may be missing the mark entirely. C'est la vie!)


----------



## ArrowTibbs (Jan 13, 2006)

For the people who still want a humanoid proportioned/female mascot I give you: Rednef!  http://www.furaffinity.net/view/43533/

(This is a joke, this is only a joke. This now ends the joke broadcast.  )


----------



## TORA (Jan 13, 2006)

ROWR. Nice work, ArrowTibbs!


----------



## ArrowTibbs (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## discoverer01 (Mar 19, 2006)

*Fender Render (I know, I know, bad pun)*

Fender in 3D!  He's so cool!

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/74569/


----------



## Bravo (May 18, 2006)

[attachment=6]

Fender is love.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (May 18, 2006)

Bravo said:
			
		

> [attachment=6]
> 
> Fender is love.



Agreed.


----------



## yak (May 18, 2006)

Oh my, that is so great..... 
....................................


----------



## Dragoneer (May 18, 2006)

Bravo said:
			
		

> [attachment=6]
> 
> Fender is love.


Holy crap, Bravo!

Dude, that is beyond, BEYOND awesome!


----------



## Vgm22 (May 18, 2006)

*RE:  FA's New Mascot, Fender*



			
				Bravo said:
			
		

> [attachment=6]
> 
> Fender is love.



That is awesome Bravo! I think if they decide to use a new banner for FA, yours should be used.


----------

